# Baby Glitz Coat & Hat, 0-3 mos (C)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://justcrochetblog.com/crochet-baby-glitz-coat-hat/


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute, thanks for the pattern link


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I love ALL of Heather's patterns. So easy and always turn out SO cute.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Really pretty.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern


----------

